# Benefit of credential evaluation for foreign trained mechanical engineer



## Jonsson (Feb 26, 2013)

I am a foreign trained Mechanical Engineer and want to get in to the system here in North america. I was been told by other people that I need to get my degree evaluation. will this evaluation help me find a job? does anyone have any experience about usefulness of evaluation?


----------

